# New CFRG sanctioned CFAT practice test



## CFR FCS (10 Feb 2008)

Recruiting Group has designed a Canadian Forces Aptitude Test practice exam that has been published on the Forces Recruiting web page at http://64.254.158.112/pdf/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf. 

Available also in French. This practice test is better related to the actual test and should help prepare you for the actual test. 

I would highly recommend you to try it before the real test. Good Luck.


----------



## AgentSmith (10 Feb 2008)

I saw that today, it's definitely harder then the old practice test. Now I know what I need to work on.


----------



## Lazarus** (10 Feb 2008)

The recruiter gave me the hard copy of this on Friday when I dropped off my application papers.
I got home and tried it and got an awesome 80%
just gotta finish up workin on my math
but other then that I feel confident for Tuesday  ;D


----------



## One Rabid Panda (13 Feb 2008)

Thank you for the heads up CFR FCS. I finally received my call back today, to do my CFAT. Monday baby!!!

I hope I do good..hehe.

Panda


----------



## CFR FCS (15 Feb 2008)

Anyone who used the practice test please let us know if you found it beneficial. Thanks.


----------



## Bartron (15 Feb 2008)

I wrote the CFAT yesterday, and found the practice version a pretty accurate portrayal of the real thing. So It definitely help me.


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Feb 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Anyone who used the practice test please let us know if you found it beneficial. Thanks.


Even though I done it on the computer(never printed it off), I found it very helpful. Thanks.


Baker


----------



## siege (16 Feb 2008)

The mathematical situations were very similar, but the shapes and stuff on the actual test were much harder than on the practice test. If you haven't written it yet, study study study...it truly pays off


----------



## One Rabid Panda (18 Feb 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Anyone who used the practice test please let us know if you found it beneficial. Thanks.



I wrote mine this morning. The practice test was a great tool to study up on but like the previous thread, you need to make the spatial ability problems a little harder on the practice test...

But other than that it did the trick.

I passed. 8)

Cheers,
Panda


----------



## mack333 (18 Feb 2008)

Does anyone know what a decent score is on the CFAT?  My interviewer told me that I got 41 and that was very good----but I would like to know on what scale that is?


----------



## yoman (18 Feb 2008)

I agree with everyone else. The spatial section needs to be harder. The other sections were represented pretty accurately.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Feb 2008)

mack333 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what a decent score is on the CFAT?  My interviewer told me that I got 41 and that was very good----but I would like to know on what scale that is?



Did you qualify for the trade you wanted ?


----------



## mack333 (18 Feb 2008)

Yes, I qualified for all the trades I applied for.  But I am curious to know what the scale is.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Feb 2008)

mack333 said:
			
		

> Yes, I qualified for all the trades I applied for.  But I am curious to know what the scale is.



You qualified for the trade you wanted. The scale really doesnt matter.


----------



## mack333 (18 Feb 2008)

I know-----just curious as to where I fit into the scheme of things.


----------



## One Rabid Panda (18 Feb 2008)

mack333 said:
			
		

> I know-----just curious as to where I fit into the scheme of things.



Why? What would be the point in knowing? You got the Trade that you wanted, listen to CDN Aviator, getting what you wanted is good enough..
Knowing the scale won't make you a better person or help you in your future career.

As for myself, I just passed my eCFAT this morning. Personally, knowing my score is the last thing on my mind. All that matters is that I qualified for the one Trade on my list(yeah I only chose one), NCM Reg. Infantry.

Good luck and Godspeed.

Cheers,
Panda


----------



## CFR FCS (3 Mar 2008)

Any more comments on the "official" CFAT practice test.


----------



## Celticgirl (3 Mar 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Any more comments on the "official" CFAT practice test.



I agree that the real spatial test was a bit harder than the practice test version. The verbal and mathematical tests were pretty much comparable to the practice test. 

Also, the real CFAT had four sections (tests), whereas the practice one had three. (Not that you could really prepare for the fourth - Advanced Cognitive Ability)


----------



## B0nes (4 Mar 2008)

In my opinion the practice test is good indicator as to wether your ready or not for the official test, also the new one is a lot better than the old one.


----------



## Maelstrom (4 Mar 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I agree that the real spatial test was a bit harder than the practice test version. The verbal and mathematical tests were pretty much comparable to the practice test.
> 
> Also, the real CFAT had four sections (tests), whereas the practice one had three. (Not that you could really prepare for the fourth - Advanced Cognitive Ability)



I have my test on Wednesday March 5th in London. I've done the practice test and other recommended practice and feel confident about writting the real thing. Now I am just wondering what Advanced Cognitive Ability is (this is the first I have heard the 4th section referred to as this). Without giving away anything important, could you tell me what it is?


----------



## siege (4 Mar 2008)

there was a fourth part on my test, assuming its Advanced Cognitive Ability, but we were told the scores that we got on that would not be taken into consideration, it was jsut an experiment on how well people would do if they were to make it an actual section on future tests...so I don't think you should worry about it to much, unless things have changed since i wrote it exactly a month ago, ask around some more but thats what the situation was when I wrote it


----------



## Maelstrom (4 Mar 2008)

Military experiments?! I knew I wanted to join for a reason  ;D


----------



## styles_888 (4 Mar 2008)

Maelstrom said:
			
		

> I have my test on Wednesday March 5th in London. I've done the practice test and other recommended practice and feel confident about writting the real thing. Now I am just wondering what Advanced Cognitive Ability is (this is the first I have heard the 4th section referred to as this). Without giving away anything important, could you tell me what it is?



Looks like were scheduled for the same day, best of luck...


----------



## Celticgirl (4 Mar 2008)

Maelstrom said:
			
		

> Now I am just wondering what Advanced Cognitive Ability is (this is the first I have heard the 4th section referred to as this). Without giving away anything important, could you tell me what it is?



I don't want to get into specifics, as we take an oath when we do the CFAT not to discuss it afterwards. Let's just say they are standard IQ-type questions. I don't believe there is anything you can really do to prepare for it other than to be well-rested, eat a good breakfast, and pay attention to what you are being asked. If it makes you feel better, do one of the online IQ tests ahead of time. There are plenty of them on the web if you do a search on IQ tests. The four tests on the CFAT are timed, so you might want to try a timed test for practice.


----------



## B0nes (4 Mar 2008)

Ya I agree sleeping more than 2.5 hours and eating more than a bagel will be an assest to your results  :-X


----------



## aesop081 (4 Mar 2008)

Not overthinking it really helps.......i cant stress that enough


----------



## Maelstrom (4 Mar 2008)

styles_888 said:
			
		

> Looks like were scheduled for the same day, best of luck...




  Same to you. I plan on getting a good nights rest and waking up early tomorrow.  Working with fractions was the most difficult for me, the 10th Problem Solving question especially.


----------



## ghyslyn (5 Mar 2008)

Had my CFAT today and I have to say the verbal skills in the practice CFAT weren't NEARLY as difficult as the official CFAT, maybe I'm the only one who's thought this but the realy thing seemed much much harder then the practice.


----------



## stryte (6 Mar 2008)

Good practice test. I can see how it could help to identify possible weak area's and help with possible anxiety or time management.. Only suggestion would be to make it twice as long.


----------



## Meist (7 Mar 2008)

ghyslyn said:
			
		

> Had my CFAT today and I have to say the verbal skills in the practice CFAT weren't NEARLY as difficult as the official CFAT, maybe I'm the only one who's thought this but the realy thing seemed much much harder then the practice.



Well, I guess it can't help you with the test since you already did it, but for anyone else who thinks their vocabulary could use some work I recommend freerice.com. While I'm not entirely sure on whether they do actually donate rice, it's definitely good at improving your vocabulary. 

I pretty much agree with everyone else that the only section that wasn't terribly representative of the actual test was spatial ability. Otherwise it was good practice.


----------



## CFR FCS (21 Mar 2008)

Thanks one and all for your comments. The fourth section of the test is in fact in the trial stages. More to follow as it develops. Good Luck to all who write the test.


----------



## S.Simpson (10 Apr 2008)

Cursed algebra!

x + 4/5x = 27...


----------



## CFR FCS (28 May 2008)

Bumped up for more comments. Thanks for all who tried it and provided feedback.


----------



## shlindz (28 May 2008)

I found the practice test to be a rather easy in comparison to the actual CFAT. 
The practice test gives you an accurate idea as to how the questions will be worded and what they will look like. However, it is slightly deceiving as to difficulty level.
Never the less I easily managed to achieve the scores required for all my career choices.
Good luck to everyone and quit stressing the easy stuff.  

Shlindz


----------

